# Pride and Teaching/Preaching



## NB3K (Nov 8, 2011)

How does one slay the pride in the inner heart? I ask this because I deal with pride. Eventhough I may not display it openly I can feel its venom in me. How do I keep pride constantly brused and in check by the Spirit of God?

I want to be the best teacher/preacher that is in my capacity according to the measure of grace poured in me. 

Is this dangerous? 

I hear this is a common problem with teachers to struggle with pride. If this is the case what is the remedy? I always remind myself "it's by grace" but if I truly believed it, than why do I keep having to tell myself this?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 8, 2011)

True humility is of course the Lord's work in your heart. The exact same situation may be used of the Lord to humble one man, while another, in rebellion, will only dig his heels deeper in his pride.

Recommended reading : Bunyan's last published work, _The Acceptable Sacrifice_. 

Also, _Gospel Fear_, by Jeremiah Burroughs.


----------



## NB3K (Nov 9, 2011)

Wayne said:


> True humility is of course the Lord's work in your heart. The exact same situation may be used of the Lord to humble one man, while another, in rebellion, will only dig his heels deeper in his pride.
> 
> Recommended reading : Bunyan's last published work, _The Acceptable Sacrifice_.
> 
> Also, _Gospel Fear_, by Jeremiah Burroughs.




I may have the Bunyan book. Lemme check.


Ok I have it.

Thank you.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

NB3K said:


> Eventhough I may not display it openly I can feel its venom in me.



If you have felt the venom inside, chances are that you have expressed it outwardly (even though you may not have realized it). 

Go sit down with a man of God whom you respect and talk to them about it. 

Also adding to what Wayne has said.....

The Lord's working in our hearts is only accomplished through sanctifying grace. No amount of reading of the subject can substitute you being on your knees asking God for that grace.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 9, 2011)

While I am not a preacher, I spend a lot of time in front of women and children teaching and instructing. Pride has also been an issue for me over the years. A few rounds of humiliation have taught me much. I still remember going to college and discovering that I was no longer on of the top in my class. Here are some things I try to remind myself when I feel pride welling up inside me. 

1) If I am gifted, then it is because God has desired to gift me. I did not receive those abilities, because I somehow deserved them or because I am better than those around me. 

_For consider your calling, brothers: not many of you were wise according to worldly standards, not many were powerful, not many were of noble birth. But God chose what is foolish in the world to shame the wise; God chose what is weak in the world to shame the strong; God chose what is low and despised in the world, even things that are not, to bring to nothing things that are, so that no human being might boast in the presence of God. And because of him you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption, so that, as it is written, “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.”

(1 Corinthians 1:26-31 ESV)_

2) What God has given me is for His glory and for His church. He can choose to change my circumstances at any time. 

3) Since this is true, I rejoice in that I have been given much and remember that to whom much has been given, much is required.

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

One more thing...Why do you have to keep telling yourself this? Because you're human.


----------



## Amos (Nov 9, 2011)

The quick cure for dealing with pride in myself, began with the reading of the Westminster Larger Catechism starting with question 104. "What are the duties required in the first commandment?" The answer to this, and the answers to the duties of the other commandments were so overwhelmingly convicting that falling upon my knees and crying out in repentance was my only option. Continuing to pray like David in Psalm 139:23 Search me, God, and know my heart; test me and know my anxious thoughts. 24 See if there is any offensive way in me..", and then reading our duty to God will inevitably bring one's picture of oneself into true view.


----------



## NB3K (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful exortations.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 16, 2011)

Pride is a sin which can attach itself to anything. It is truly the plague of the fallen human heart. Earnestly pray for humility. I believe that that prayer will be answered by our Heavenly Father for it is in accordance with His will. But be prepared to be humbled!


----------



## bug (Nov 16, 2011)

Do some 'feet washing' and repent - constantly!


----------

